# How to press without a grape press?



## mennyg19 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi, Im on my firsts batch of wine, and I don't know how good it will come out. I already spent a nice amount of money on my other equipment and I cant really shell out the $250 it will cost for a press. (Thats what it costs where I am)
Does anyone have ideas on how to press without an actual press? Im thinking of building my own based on some drawings someone PMd me, but I'm wondering if theres an easier way.


----------



## TonyR (Aug 28, 2016)

Just pour it into a clean pillow case, hang it over another bucket to catch the dripings. What comes out without pressure would be free flow wine, the best. Then twist the pillow case to get out the rest, just dont go to hard or you will rip the case.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 28, 2016)

@ mennyg19

How many pounds of grapes are we talking about ? 

There is always a couple of options =

rent or borrow from a friend

use a mesh bag a squeeze by hand 

hydraulic jack and your garage beam - works well 

Buy extra grapes - so you don't have to press much


----------



## salcoco (Aug 28, 2016)

don't punch down the day you plan to press. using a siphon, rack off the free wine. the must will have floated to the top so that there will a lot of liquid below. then scoop the must a little at a time into a colander over a bucket. the liquid will drain out and you can squeeze the rest out buy hand. continue until complete.


----------



## jburtner (Aug 28, 2016)

I saw an article / video around here with the "butt bucket" method using a couple 5gal buckets. One with a bunch of 1/8" holes drilled. Also mentioned using a mesh bag. You could work a hydraulic jack into the bucket method as well as a vacuum pump.

I just picked up a traditional 4.75 gallon press for grapes and fruit for $169 delivered from amazon.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 28, 2016)

Here is the bucket method that jburtner mentioned

under the review of the Allinonewinepump -

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/...023#post375023

post #222 by BigMac

Here is a nice setup that can be used to make your first run easier.
It uses a plastic pipe with holes in it and a filter bag around it - drop it in your primary and let your Allinone pull from the middle of the tube. That way it is removing alot of your 1st run without having to lift and make a mess of things.

https://www.facebook.com/54155990922...type=3&theater


----------



## mennyg19 (Aug 28, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @ mennyg19
> 
> 
> 
> How many pounds of grapes are we talking about ?




40 kilo, about 88 pounds...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 28, 2016)

mennyg19 said:


> 40 kilo, about 88 pounds...



Definitely doable by hand


----------



## dralarms (Aug 28, 2016)

This is going to sound corny but I freeze mine and as they thaw I take a 2 gallon bucket and put a few in and crush them with the bottom of a sanitized wine bottle. The flat ones not the punted.


----------



## mennyg19 (Aug 28, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Definitely doable by hand




The issue is I ordered another 100 kg (220 lbs) of cabernet for next week... I don't think thats doable by hand...
Thinking of making that bucket on top of another bucket invention with the vacuum, can I use any house vacuum or does it have to be a special pump? I also have those pumps for airbeds...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 28, 2016)

mennyg19 said:


> The issue is I ordered another 100 kg (220 lbs) of cabernet for next week... I don't think thats doable by hand...
> Thinking of making that bucket on top of another bucket invention with the vacuum, can I use any house vacuum or does it have to be a special pump? I also have those pumps for airbeds...



I went off your post of 88 lbs - I have done 170 lbs by hand before. 

I like doing a 2nd pressing - so I really do not want to squeeze the life out of the skins.

No you will need a real vacuum pump that is designed to reach between 22-25 in of vacuum. 

There are alot of DIY wine presses out there -


----------



## SteveH (Aug 29, 2016)

I know of a couple starting out that went and bought a new mop bucket and wringer that sits on top. Scrubbed it up good and that was their first wine press.


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 30, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpLhPM4nWg0[/ame] Simply follow the directions!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 30, 2016)

Here is a simple DIY press 

http://fivegallonideas.com/wine-or-cider-press/


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 30, 2016)

Or even a ricer - though it would only hold about a pound or two of drained grape skins. I used it for peach wine once and it worked quite well. The one I used was an old old aluminum but you should be using stainless steel like this image shows. Found one for about $25.00. Again might be too small for a large batch but for 3-4 gallons of a fruit wine it will work.


----------

